# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteldheid

## donsje84

hallo 

ik ben een vrouw van 27 
en ik zit met een probleem 
ik ben de laatste twee maanden niet ongesteld geworden 
waar kan dat aan liggen 
ik had een test gedaan en die was gewoon negatief
iemand tips

----------

